# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 5:00pm June 16th



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

Tighten that chain and fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, June 16th. The weather is starting to heat up, so we're switching to evening rides for the summer. Meet up @~5:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!




















My favorite part


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

@hellshotrods 
You gonna make it this month?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

Roll call!
@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@Joe Buffardi 
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@schwinnja
@Eric
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2018)

odelay


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 8, 2018)

Well see if I'm not dragging asss...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ohhhhh....night ride?!....I'll be at work


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2018)

Who's rolling with the FF this Saturday night?? Don't forget your lights!


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 14, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 15, 2018)

We'll be at a graduation celebration.


----------



## Bajaway (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m out two guys called out sick at work today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2018)

Was coming down, but that has changed.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2018)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> We'll be at a graduation celebration.






Bajaway said:


> I’m out two guys called out sick at work today






WetDogGraphix said:


> Was coming down, but that has changed.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey, Mike.
What's the wind/temps like up there right now?
It's pretty blustery down here right now.
It's sunny, but it seems like the wind gusts are blowing 20 mph.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Hey, Mike.
> What's the wind/temps like up there right now?
> It's pretty blustery down here right now.
> Seems like the gusts are blowing 20mph.



Right now I'm at work in Alhambra, about 10 miles away. No real wind & temps are very mild.


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2018)

Ok, cool!
I'll round up Tripple3 and we'll head up your way.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2018)

mrg said:


> View attachment 824785



You coming up Mark? Steve is coming by, Luisa might make it. Scott isn't feeling well, so he's out this time. I'm out of work @5:00, should be home by 5:30 and at the park by 6:00. See you there.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, cool!
> I'll round up Tripple3 and we'll head up your way.



WOOHOO!!
I love bike Rides!


----------



## Hammer (Jun 16, 2018)

Man how is it in the 70s there in Cali and it's in the mid 90s here in Kentucky with high humidity?? I need to pack up and move!

Aaron


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2018)

I was gonna come out.i just confirmed my worst fear,mortally wounded the bottom end of the Jimmy's motor.im bummed.stayin home.wifes sick anyway and she digs that ride.see everyone at the swap.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 824800 I was gonna come out.i just confirmed my worst fear,mortally wounded the bottom end of the Jimmy's motor.im bummed.stayin home.wifes sick anyway and she digs that ride.see everyone at the swap.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 16, 2018)

I knew you would understand bro!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Always a great time even up this late; for me.


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2018)

Ya, fun ride with the boys ( and girl ) last nite.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2018)

Home of the champ!
Justify's home turf at Santa Anita Park

 Thanks, Luisa, Mike & Steve, for hosting the evenings ride.
And especially Cody for the Triple Crown dinner last night.
Great fun with friends!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 17, 2018)

That's gotta be uphill going home


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> I knew you would understand bro!




I had a 72 Jimmy for a few years and it was the best vintage truck I have ever owned. I feel your pain.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks man! I'm better now.the caddy blew an airbag the week before.new ones on the way.just pulled the roof first time in 2 years.was looking forward to summer.ill have it out and apart in 2 weeks.this time will have over 500 hp and built to hold a 200 shot of nitrous.and an overdrive trans.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2018)

Few late pics from our ride Saturday evening. Small crowd, but always fun.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 16, 2018)

When is the next ride ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

the2finger said:


> When is the next ride ?



This past Sat. You missed it


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

]


the2finger said:


> When is the next ride ?





fordmike65 said:


> This past Sat. You missed it



JK


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)

@the2finger 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/foothill-flyers-night-ride-5-00-july-21st.135968/


----------



## the2finger (Jul 16, 2018)

I gotta quit drinking


----------

